# Schwinn Auto Cycle for . . . $100?!



## PLERR (Apr 20, 2021)

This popped up on Pittsbugrh CL around 9:30 last night. I replied, no response. I assumed a scam but the posting was gone by 6:00 AM. I would think a scam would be hung out there a little longer than that. Makes me ill to think it may have been a real sale. Anyone here see it or score it?

I did a Google image search to see if maybe the pic was lifted from the interwebs but came up empty. Anyone know the bike or the pic?


----------



## Hastings (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Hastings (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PLERR (Apr 20, 2021)

Bam! Well, that solves that. Now I can sleep easy...thanks =-)

The bike section of Pittsburgh CL is experiencing what appears to be a bot invasion at the moment. Maybe that was part of it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 20, 2021)

i bet you stuff like that can still happen these days...  rare but possible


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2021)

I offered him $50, but he got offended, and said he didn’t appreciate lowballers trying to scam him.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 20, 2021)

faux finish with repop parts....not worth it


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 20, 2021)

@Dave Stromberger


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

Just checked Pitts. CL...........not there........Damn, I was going to offer him $125.00


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 20, 2021)

$100. SCAM?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 20, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> $100. SCAM?



Yes, was pictures of a bike from Dave Stromberg, Dave's Vintage Bikes.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 21, 2021)

GOOD EYE!
THANKS,
WES


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 22, 2021)

WOW a scammer with Lowered expecations....
ya think he mighta asked for 1 G at least on that?

he was really watching out for your pocket book....(while sneaking in there and grabbin' a little)


----------



## Gnarlymarley (May 31, 2021)

This popped up in Boise on Thursday for $50 bucks. I got it! But I gave them $500. Original family owned its whole life.
They are still out there!!!!!


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Jun 1, 2021)

Its cleaning up well.


----------

